# Auf Inigi umskillen?



## asspick (27. August 2007)

hi, ich habe nen schurken mit leder 375/ kürschner 375 und bin am überlegen ob ich Kürschnern verlerne und dafür ingi anfange. ich bin sehr auf pvp ausgelegt und habe den char nur um spass zu haben^^.  
könnt ihr mir dafür ingi empfelen, oder sind sie mats die es so gibt uneffektiv und zu teuer, um sie im pvp zu verballern? klar die Brille ist ein , wenn nicht sogar " das" Argument, warum ich auf ingi gehen will.


----------



## D@rky (10. September 2007)

hat ein kumpel von mir gemacht is auf 200nochwas gekommen un hat knapp 900g dafür ausgegeben aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Lord_Defiler (12. September 2007)

ja also die Frage stelle ich mir jetzt auch, bin 54 300 kürschnern und 276 lederer.
Aber so richtig die sachen craften und verkaufen konnte ich noch nicht -.-


----------



## STL (12. September 2007)

ich skill grad um und muss sagen, wenn man bisschen sitzfleisch und geduld mitbringt und sich einfach alles zusammenfarmt.. farme jetz für 2tage (pro tag ~4h) und bin knapp vor 300 bei beidem. meiner meinung nach lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## Shamozz (25. Oktober 2007)

Und welchen Bruf nehme ich am besten außer ingi? bergbau?


----------



## daywalka (25. Oktober 2007)

jap weil du die erze brauchst


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

wenn du genug zeit mitbringst dir die materialien selbst zu farmen lohnt sich ingi meines erachtens
geht dann auch recht schnell....
solltest dir nur im klaren sein, dass du nur mit bergbau geld verdienen kannst

wenn du sowieso schon neu hochskillst, denk daran dir in den BRT das rezept fuer den rep-bot zu holen
bis das neue rezept mit dem verbesserten raus ist sind die rep-bots selbst in kara noch gefragt^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

habe mit lvl 61 auch auf ingi umgeskillt war vorher drachenlederer/kürschner (375)

kürschnern ist arschlangweilig und es gibt eh genug mats im ah da lohnt scih das farmen nicht wirklich.

man sollte trotzdem ne gilde oder freunde haben die einen mats technisch unterstützen bzw twinks haben die was liefern da es doch sehr teuer ist. habe gnomeningi genommen ein kumpel goblin

ingi ist imo der spanneste beruf der auch wirklich fun bringt


----------



## Mikaster (18. Dezember 2007)

hi erstmal,

ich habe mir auch die frage gestellt und bin immernoch am schwanken:
"soll ich jezz umsillen? leder/kürschner ist so langweilig und das skillen macht keinen spaß  außerdem hol ich mir meine rüssi immer nur durch pvp (hoffentlich auch bald durch pve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mit den ingi sahcne kann man bestimmt eine menge spaß haben... andererseits ist mein twink auchschon ingi und den beruf 2 mal haben? auch doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " 
so ungefähr geht das jezz bei mir 

schreibt mal was ihr so von ingi denkt warum es besser (oder schlechter?) als leder ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mikaster


----------



## Grimmrog (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja also beim lederer hats du dann aber wenigstens die Beinrüstungen die du herstellen kannst, bzr gibts ja auch noch die Trommeln, die keinen unwesentlichen effekt haben.

Ingi ist natürlich nicht schlecht, hat hohen funfaktor (vor TBC sogar noch mehr, da dort auch die Reflektoren 100% funktioniert haben Pyroreflekt war einfach hammer^^)

du solltest dir im klaren sein, daß du wenn du lederer gegen ingi tauschst, dich doof zahlst, da du die erze kaufen musst.
du wenn du beides änderst auf Ingi/Bergbau ne ganze weile brauchen wirst um den Bergbau zu skillen, der zieht sich mitunter ziemlich hin, also hol dir dafür ruhig auch ne +5 Bergbau verzauberung auf  Handschuhe.
Wenn du Ingi wegend er Granaten machst, ok echt toll, nur lieder solltets du nen fetten geldbeutel haben, ist nämlich arschteuer die dinger zu verballern. Und das die Ingiteile alle in der Arena nicht gehen ist auch schade.
Desweiteren solltest du wissen, das man mit Ingi nicht gerade vile geld machen kann, leider, ist halt eher nen fun Beruf, den man aus Leidenschaft macht^^


----------



## Grobius (19. Dezember 2007)

Bin Ing auf 375 und kann sagen, lohnen tut sich das nicht! Die Ausbildung ist extrem teuer, verkaufen kannst du von deinen Geräten kaum was.

Was schön ist, man kann als Jäger seine Munition selber herstellen und die ist sogar noch besser, als die man kaufen kann.

Die neuen Flugmaschinen haben einen hohen Funfaktor.

Die Gewehre, na ja, bekommt man in der Halle der Helden mittlerweile die Armbrust, die besser und billiger ist.

Bleiben noch die Zielfernrohre, wo man gelegentlich eins verkaufen kann, bekommt man aber auch nur die Mats-Kosten rein.

Meine Aussage: Verdienen kann man als Ing nix!


----------



## Grimmrog (19. Dezember 2007)

""Meine Aussage: Verdienen kann man als Ing nix!""
najaaaaa ganz richtig isses nicht,
mit hilfe des Schockdrosselpartikelextraktor (Boah ich Liebe dieses Wort) kannst du in Nagrand Luftpartikel, in den Zangarmarschen Wasserpartikel, im Schattenmondtal Schattenpartikel und in Nethersturm Manapartikel aus Wolken Saugen, udn kannst die UR-teile framen und im Ah verkaufen.

Nachteil, je mehr Ingis das machen, umso weniger Wolken findet man, und umso mehr Ur-Teile sind im AH, was dann auch dei Preise und das einkommen senkt.
Ansonsten, ist ingi nun mal echt eher fun, und lohnt sich (seit dem letzten Patcht) am meisten für Hunter die sich Ihre ammo basteln, den rest kann man zwar verkaufen, aber die Gewinnspanne tendenziert gegen 0.


----------



## Omidas (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab mein umskillen nie bereut.

Mein Mage hat das Zauberfeuerset komplett auf Bank gelegt weil ich eh fast nur PVP mache und Ingi Bergbau angefangen. Wenn man wirklich die Motivation hat sich alles selbst zu farmen ist das, wie ich finde, einer schnell zu lernender und günstiger Beruf. Wenn ich zB dran denke was ich für Schneider an Netherstoff kaufen musste nur um die letzten Skillpunkte zu kriege ich jetzt noch das grauen. Ingi hingegen hab ich komplett selbst gefarmed und kaum Gold im AH gelassen. Hab dann auch noch Drop Glück gehabt und das Rezept fürs Khoriumzielfernrohr nach ca ner Stunde grinden bekommen. Und mit dem Ding die letzten Skillpunkte zu holen gibt sogar Gold raus. Verkaufe die Dinger für 100-120g je nachdem wie es gut läuft.
Und was bringt einem der Beruf wenn man endlich auf 375 ist? Eine ganze Menge. Mehr als viele andere Berufe je erreichen werden. Mit den meisten anderen Berufen kann man "nur" Gold verdienen. Irgendwann so bei Gruul werden die selbsthergestellten Berufsitems (BOP) im Vergleich zu den Ini dropps schlechter, so das man darauf nicht mehr angewiesen bist. Das ist auch bei der Ingibrille irgendwann der Fall( Bei mir wird die bald durch S3 ersetzt). Aber dann bleiben noch die ganzen Spielereien. 2 Teleporter. Bei mir als Gnomingi einer direkt nach Tanaris wen ich in HDZ rein will. Goblinüberbrückungskabel. Da wird der Schurke gefeiert vom Raid, wenn er sich beim Wipe retten konnte und dann mit dem Teil einen Heiler rezzen kann wen kein SS etc rdy ist. Dann ein Paar hübsche Granaten zum betäuben oder Frosten (für mich als Icemage genial. nen weiterer 2k Eislanzencrit^^) Zusätzliche Möglichkeiten Urzeugs zu farmen duch den Partikelextraktor, eienen Gegner für 15s in ein Huhnverwandeln, ein doch noch recht seltenes Mount besitzen ...
Man merkt glaube ich das ich den Beruf mag^^

Wenn dir ein paar Sachen davon nett erscheinen und nicht unbedingt auf Gold angewiesen bist. (Zielfernrohre sind nur in kleinen Stückzahlen verkäuflich - Und um Erze zu verkaufen muss man kein Ingi sein^^) ist Ingi sicherlich eine gute Wahl


----------



## Dunham (21. Dezember 2007)

asspick schrieb:


> hi, ich habe nen schurken mit leder 375/ kürschner 375 und bin am überlegen ob ich Kürschnern verlerne und dafür ingi anfange. ich bin sehr auf pvp ausgelegt und habe den char nur um spass zu haben^^.
> könnt ihr mir dafür ingi empfelen, oder sind sie mats die es so gibt uneffektiv und zu teuer, um sie im pvp zu verballern? klar die Brille ist ein , wenn nicht sogar " das" Argument, warum ich auf ingi gehen will.



naja also mit allem drum und dran (ingiflugmount und brille und trinket etc. ) hat mcih der beruf ca 5k gekostet als nicht bergbauer. naja und würd trozdem sagen dass sich das gelohnt hat. dir brille ist für pvp jetzt vll nicht DAS argument für aber ingi all in all bringt einem ingi wirklich am meisten und macht am meisten fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab jezz schon umgeskillt (vor ein paar tagen) und bin so bei ingi ca 23 und bb 200 (mache das nur wenn ich bock dazu habe) und ich muss sagen:

1. macht das erze farmen  1000 mal mehr fun als ständig im Hinterland rumzurennen und ewig solche hässlichen mobs zu killen und das nur damit sie doch wieder nur das schelchter leder droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. gehts dadurch echt schneller und ab und zu mal ein, zwei stacks erze im ah kaufen ist ja wohl auchnicht soooo teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. hat mich der kommentar von Omidas echt überzeugt weiterzumachen (und wahrscheinlich gnomingi zunehmen bin mir aber nicht sicher jezz brauch ich nochmal hilfe =D)

danke für den thread und die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Storn206 (2. Januar 2008)

auf meinen realm hab ich 30&#8594;50 g für 250 bezahlt


----------



## Dunham (2. Januar 2008)

Storn206 schrieb:


> auf meinen realm hab ich 30&#8594;50 g für 250 bezahlt


lass mich raten: bb und dauer farmer?. in der zeit wo man sich die erz zum skillen farmt, kann man auch wertvolle items farmen und die ins ah setztn = +-0

btw, freu dich auf 370-375...


----------



## Bl4d3 (2. Januar 2008)

370-375 is dann megateuer (außer man is gnom dann geht das eig relativ schnell^^)

ich hab alchi und kräuterkunde damit kann ich gut geld verdienen tränke blablabla^^
wollte mit meinem krieger auch einmal ingi machen aber das hab ich dann gelassen weil cih das geld dazu nicht habe lohnt aber sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Januar 2008)

naja die letzten 5 Punkte sind zwar "hart" aber eigentlich auch egal, da du ja mit 375 nicht wirklich was wichtiges bekommst was du selbst brauchst, also ists eher egal die Punkte zu holen.


----------

